# Stanley steam car engines



## mnay (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone out there have a source for plans for the Stanley steam car engines?
I know Live Steam magazine ran a series on a 1/3 scale locomobile engine and castings used to be available from D and M Model Engineering who is now out of business. I am interested in building an engine and am looking for other options on the plans. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 18, 2010)

The _*Stanley Museum*_ has reprints of the original, 
full scale drawings available for $65.

Rick


----------



## mnay (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks, I've seen those. I was hoping there were some free ones out there, but I may have to wait for Christmas.


----------



## erronevs (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello.

The dmc Bauplan-Service & Shop has buildingplan for the Stanley Steam Car 1906 cost 60 euro

Greetings
Sven


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 30, 2011)

I will be making a small production run of machined 1/4 scale Stanley Steam engine kits.
I need some for the Stanley race cars that I am building and thought that I would offer engines to other builders.
Regards,
Giovanni


----------



## TroyO (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't have plans, but I do live in Denver, which is close to the Stanley Hotel, which has a Steamer on display in the lobby. PM me if you get serious about it and I can take pictures of whatever you are interested in (That I can manage to get to anyway.)

It seems pretty informal, I'd bet I could talk them in to closeups and maybe even popping the hood.


----------



## sunworksco (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Troy! That would be great.
I just talked with the owner of a Stanley race car engine that is offering me an opportunity to completely disassemble the engine for laser scanning of the engine parts and creating 3-D CAD drawings. I can now have 3-D acrylic models made for the silicon bronze casting process. These engine parts models will be used to build RTV rubber molds for the wax injection molding. 
I will have access to all of the chassis and wheel parts, too. 
What is advantageous about supplying a cad file of the parts drawings is that each race car owner can recreate his own parts should they need replacements. 
We talked about the valve chest and valve machining inside and decided to use EDM method for a very exact valve surface.
I'm going to be build all four race cars. 
Regards, 
Giovanni 
Here is a video of the NextEngine laser scanning: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggvzcGdZsTc[/ame]


----------



## mnay (Feb 11, 2011)

All,
Thank you for your responses and interest in the Stanley cars. It is a goal of mine to build at least the engine someday. Making a living still gets in the way of my hobby time.
Mike


----------

